# FREE Elite pre activity Energy Oil



## jay clock (25 Mar 2011)

I got a bottle of this free from Wiggle

http://www.wiggle.co.uk/elite-o3one-energizing-oil-150ml-tube/ RRP £21.99

Yours free for a donation to my Ironman training charity site (your choice as to how much you donate!)

see here for the charity http://www.justgiving.com/julian-the-ironman

PM me please! 

Jay


----------



## jay clock (20 Apr 2011)

probably! But seems to get ok reviews. Any takers before I bin it?


----------



## mr Mag00 (20 Apr 2011)

how do you get so much free gear i dont even get sweets


----------



## jay clock (20 Apr 2011)

I probably spend more than I should!


----------



## mr Mag00 (20 Apr 2011)

ahhhhhh i see


----------

